# My 1 year old won't nap, any ideas???



## pageantart (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a stubborn &amp; spoiled 1 year old daughter. She will NOT nap any help!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 22, 2006)

What have you tried to get her to nap? Is she watching too much TV? Eating too many sweets? Too much juice? Do you have a set "naptime" routine for her?


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 22, 2006)

I would attempt at making a set routine for her, if she doesn't already have one. Some days Kylie refuses to nap, but I'll still put her in her crib for about an hour or so. Believe it or not, sometimes she'll eventually fall asleep too! I would like to believe all kids go through a stage in which they refuse to take naps... I went through it with my oldest daughter. I suggest cutting any sweets she may have, as well as avoiding "red" juices (Hawaiian Punch, or any other juices that contain red dyes). By trying to get her on a regular routine, she'll eventually get the hang of naptime.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 23, 2006)

My son was never a napper. When he was 1, he would go to bed at 7-8 and sleep until 7. My doctor said that his schedule was perfectly normal.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2006)

well you could try laying her down even if it's only 30 minutes for like a quiet time and dim the light in her room and she will get use to the quiet time and maybe fall asleep my son went through that to where he wasnt really naping i put him down anyways and finaly he started napping maybe take her out side like a hour befor your ready to lay her down or play with her to sort of wear her out good luck im sure she will soon be napping


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 23, 2006)

ditto to all of the above


----------



## Damia (Nov 23, 2006)

I have those problems too. Usually i just play with my son until he's ready to lie down and I usuall rock him to sleep and/or have quiet time with him


----------

